# Anyone have advice on Injunctions?



## TattiesMum

Tattie's ex (not FOB) has been harrassing her since they split ... facebook bullying by him, his mother and his Aunt, verbal abuse whenever he sees her and Kaylum around, verbal abuse of her friends, attempting to apply pressure to their mutual friends not to speak to her and so on.

Neither Tattie or her friends have taken any notice - just ignored it and and hoped that it would stop when he got bored with it.... 

Unfortunately the fact that he is getting no response just seems to be making him worse - On Saturday they were in the same nightclub with different groups of friends (a rare night out for Tattie to celebrate one of her friend's birthdays while I babysat). He screamed abuse at her and her friends every time he saw her (which was often, as he was following her around) He was making threats of violence towards her and abusing her friends as well ....culminating in him punching her in the face (a glancing blow because someone pulled him back at the last minute) and then spitting full in her face as the bouncers removed him - all of this in full view of about 100 people and the CCTV cameras.

The club staff then had to escort Tattie from the back of the club and put her into a taxi there as he was waiting for her outside :nope:

We have phoned the police and will be pressing for an assault charge ... but there is no doubt that, having started down the physical route, things will escalate further and that both her and Kaylum are now in real physical danger.

Our intention is to apply for an immediate non-harrasment order with power of arrest attached - but I'm not sure how that works, especially with the police involved (can we apply for a civil order while a criminal investigation is being run?)

If anyone has any experience with this then we would be VERY grateful for advice :hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Im not sure but best advice would be to ask the police about pressing charges and taking out a non molestation order or injuction against him. Think you have to apply to the courts but should be pretty straightforward :hugs: What a complete Arsehole! Disgusting to spit in her face!


----------



## JoJo16

havnt got any advice but i hope tattie is ok. what a prick!


----------



## billy2mm

OMG what a lovely person!!

i would speak to the police and see if they can issue the injunction otherwise she will need to speak to a solicitor with the crime reference number and seek the non-molestation order that way so that none of his friends or family can harrass any of you all as a matter of urgency!

good luck!!! i hope she is ok!


----------



## vikmum

I got an injunction against my ex partner got it about four weeks best thing i have ever done! he was constantly turning up at my house, phoning & texting me & following me around,,, he has also been charged with asaulting me last august. Best thing is to go to your solicitir and tell them everything that has gone on normally takes about 6 weeks but you can apply for an emergency one to! I had help from my domestic abuse safety unit they we're brilliant! I have now also got a box in my house that is linked to the police & cameras are also going up,,,,,,,, please my advice is defo get an injunction as i can finally live my life again now happily with me & my children x


----------



## TattiesMum

vikmum said:


> I got an injunction against my ex partner got it about four weeks best thing i have ever done! he was constantly turning up at my house, phoning & texting me & following me around,,, he has also been charged with asaulting me last august. Best thing is to go to your solicitir and tell them everything that has gone on normally takes about 6 weeks but you can apply for an emergency one to! I had help from my domestic abuse safety unit they we're brilliant! I have now also got a box in my house that is linked to the police & cameras are also going up,,,,,,,, please my advice is defo get an injunction as i can finally live my life again now happily with me & my children x

Thanks Vikmum :hugs: The Police are pressing forward with an assault charge, because that is the most serious crime (and because it is all on CCTV it's a pretty safe bet). However, because they say that his bail conditions will encompass him not contacting her etc they won't progress an anti-harrasment order :dohh:

We have an appointment with a solicitor on Friday to apply for an emergency injunction - it needs to be emergency because both him and his family are continuing with threats and harrassment on FB (2 new open posts just this morning :( ).

In an odd co-incidence the previous tenant in Tattie's house was also a harrassment victim, so Tattie's house already has a 'safe room' with a solid door and multiple locks ... AND a currently un-connected panic button, which the police are going to re-connect :) - I have already spoken to the police this morning about the new FB threats and those have been logged against the main case and as a seperate URN No so that a harrassment case can be started as well if it continues.

I'm glad that you and your children are at last able to live your lives quietly and without all of this stress :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BunnyFace

With the FB get her to block whoever is abusing her on there :) Get together a log of whats happened/happening and when as all this will help get the injunction. Your solicitor will be able to explain how the injuction works and etc. I was in the process of getting an injunction with my ex as he had been abusive during the relationship and threatened to kill my daughter and throughout my entire pregnancy he was being basically a complete p***k and i was told hed have to physically abuse me again and it be reported before anything could be done because the abuse during the relationship (emotional and sexual) was not reported and therefore doesnt count :wacko:
So with Tatties situation as there is a child involved you should have no problem whatsoever getting this injunction although i think they have a time limit. Im sorry i wasnt much help but since having my LO my brain seems to have turned to mush :dohh:
I hope everything sorts itself out :hugs:


----------



## TattiesMum

Thanks Hon - she has got them blocked on FB ... but unfortunately they post openly on their walls so others see it and then phone Tattie!! :growlmad:

I have access to another FB account where they are not blocked, so I just screen shot and print whatever threats/abuse they post and file it with the police and the file for the solicitor/injunction :shrug:

I have to admit I am getting really, really pi*sed off now!! What kind of skanky a*se mother thinks it's OK for her son to punch a woman in the face and spit on her ??? I swear to God that I am going to put these lowlifes in their place if it's the last bloody thing I do :hissy::gun::grr:

It takes a lot for me to lose my temper - normally I'm so laid back I'm horizontal! But I'm coming nicely to the boil now! :growlmad:

On the plus side ( LOL ) my raging temper has just been taken out on a garage mechanic who was trying to take me for a ride by claiming that shock absorbers which were only fitted 6 months and about 500 miles ago (I don't drive much) needed replacing .... he was gibbering by the time I let him get off the phone - don't think he'll be trying *that* again!


----------



## scottishgal89

what a total prat he is!! i hope shes alright.
when i gave police statement on my ex and chance to press charges the police went threw that kind of thing with me. my lawyer told me i couldnt get an injunction which is really annoying cause i could have.
its good she has evidence, i didnt press charges because i couldnt prove it- there was no-one else there and the only person who saw the bruises was my mum.
i really hope it all gets sorted quickly and that he wont be allowed anywhere near her


----------



## carolyn_s

Edited due to privacy reasons


----------



## TattiesMum

carolyn_s said:


> im currently applying for a non molestation order, which will mean if my ex tries to contact me it will be classed as a crime and it extends to friends and family too ... you can do it through a solicitor as i am or do it directly throught you local sheriff court, good luck, xx

I'm sorry that you're having to go through all this too :( :hugs:

We saw a solicitor on Friday and it was decided that we will start with a warning letter - which he should receive tomorrow. If there is *any* contact by either him or his family/friends after that then it will be taken straight to court for a non molestation order to be put into place, and anything after that will be considered to be a criminal offence.

He was also arrested on Saturday for the actual assault - he's been let out on bail with the condition that he makes no attempt to contact Tattie and no approach or anything if he sees her out and about.... the conditions extend to him inciting any of his friends/family into contacting her as well.

He has deleted his FB account entirely and everything has been quiet over the weekend - we'll just have to wait and see what, if anything, happens next.

Scottishgal - we went through something similar with my elder daughter - no witnesses as he was a 'behind closed doors' abuser :growlmad: :hugs: She ended up losing all of her furniture because she had to run and stay away - and THEN got stung for rent arrears that he left on their maisonette because, although the agency knew she had left and why, he refused to sign a new tenancy agreement in his name only and then paid no rent for 6 months after she had left :growlmad: 

The judge said she "should have made him sign a new agreement" ... Uh :dohh: - he threw her down the stairs, beat her black and blue and tried to strangle her - she's tiny, he's huge and ex army how was she supposed to 'make' him do anything??


----------



## carolyn_s

Im glad youv'e got the ball rolling and i hope he backs off...

EDITED DUE TO PRIVACY REASONS


----------

